# when to put out feeders



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wodering when everyone put's out their hummingbird and oriole feeders. Got some for this year and don't really know when to put them out. Thanks all.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2004)

Here is a map that shows migration. Looks like they have been spotted in the Oakland Co area already. It is important to not leave your feeders out if it freezes as they can break. I also put out orange halves nailed to my feeder post and on my shepherds hooks for the orioles. They LOVE them. I think it is safe to put out now as long as you watch the temps at night. Hope this helps.  Andi

it wont let me post link so .... hummingbirds.net/maps.html


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

try a pot pie dish of grape jelly .. works better than oranges


----------

